# [SOLVED] Need Sony CRX216E Driver



## DeeNow (Sep 29, 2007)

I seemed to have "lost" the driver for my Sony CDR when I upgraded to XP. I went to the Sony website and they don't even list the model. I then went to Dell and they listed the model, which I downloaded [the drivers for], but that doesn't work. I get error msg: "No drive detected". Previously when I used the "add new hardware" wizard, it would ask if I wanted it to check the internet for drivers (which worked 95% of the time), however, it no longer gives me that option.
Any ideas or suggestions where I can get a driver that actually works is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Sony CRX216E Driver*

Hi DeeNow. 
Try this link. It is from a previous POST but has the same issues you have:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-sony-crx216e-and-amp-nec-nd-2100ad-drivers-47438.html
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DeeNow (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Need Sony CRX216E Driver*

Thanks for your input. I actually just finished installing SP2 update and that allowed my "install new hardware" wizard to ask to go to the internet for the driver, which I selected and it automatically installed the driver. Thanks again for your help with this issue!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Sony CRX216E Driver*

Glad you got it working.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

